

Cool OS X Terminal Hack - jonaphin

Hold option + click a position in the current line to move your cursor to that position.
======
alooPotato
Why is text navigation in terminals so bad? Maybe this exists, but what I
basically want is a text editor where I can highlight and execute different
statements

------
samweinberg
On the front page yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051091)

------
justinzollars
Nice! You saved me a lot of time man

